# Prettiest or Cutest Pony/Horse Contest!!



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

and(she has pony paint on her)










Love








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4049/4314868711_5007303a93_o.png


After a bath








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2720/4312864842_f046dda743_b.jpg


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My 10hh Welsh stally, pic taken by me today


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

here is my Horse
Name:Crystals Chrome
Age:8
Height: 14 hands
Breed: AQHA


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> my 10hh welsh stally, pic taken by me today


 
how cute!


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

mswp27 said:


> This contest will end *August 31, 2009* towards the end of the day


...well I guess we all missed the closing date on this one since it's now 2010.


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

Lol oops


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

well i think we need to restart this contest!


----------



## Majorlook (Aug 1, 2009)

*Major*

My 18yr Tb


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

awww..how cute. We just got an appendix horse yesterday.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

but it was posted in 2010??


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

RedTree is right.


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

I think that the OP mean't 2010 and was probably a typo


----------



## JekkaLynn (May 21, 2010)

My Mare Indy


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

sorry! i meant 2010, but i can start another one if you guys want to?


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Im a lil biased but I think my boy is pretty freakin adorable!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i think we should still be on this one.
People are posting so lets see what happens


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

this is whiskey my 10 year old 14'2hh Connemarra mare ive had her for 8 years and she means alot to me


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

I think I'll enter Willow in this one.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

This is crystal 
First one when I started training her in 2009
second one is her as a foal in 2002
Third is 2008
4th is when i started training her again
I'll post more pic when i go on my computer


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Gidget said:


> how cute!


Thanks


----------

